# The IDIOT Thread....



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

With the opening of Middle Zone last weekend, I have read my fair share of field reports on this forum that involved "idiots" doing idiotic things. Sadly we all seem to run into them each and every year and their idiocracy seems to know no bounds. Besides our fellow hunters, no one really understands our frustration with them and that's why we post about them here.

It got me to thinking however....what if somewhere out there in cyberspace there was a forum for idiots where all they did was bad mouth "responsible hunters." I envision it looking something like this:

*LEGAL SHOOTING TIME....HAHAHAH*A

*Poaching Pete* (Oct 7, 2013 9:15am)
Hey guys I was hunting the Middle Zone Opener this weekend and a huge flock of geese fly right by a group of hunters. And believe it or not, no one took a shot. What a bunch of wankers. I suppose they were all waiting for "legal shooting time." HAHAHAHA. You're telling me 6:15am is too early to shoot?? Yeah right! Their loss was my gain. I unloaded all five of my shots and brought down three birds. I must say...lead shot works wonders  HAHAHA. Those rule following nitwits. What a bunch of turds.

*LeadShot Larry* (Oct 7, 2013 9:23am)
Great post man. I hate those self righteous pricks. Who in their right mind would pass up a flock like that? Nothing but a bunch of rule Nazis. How you like shooting them turkey loads??

*FiveShot Fred* (Oct 7, 2013 9:47am)
Yeah man...I ran into a bunch of tools myself. It was over in the swamp off of M-55. I got to the boat ramp late and launched around 6:30am. I noticed some lights out in the swamp and I was like "cool...them dudes is looking for some company." So I headed right over next to them and set up. These dudes got all fired up and jumped in my S**T about me being too close to their setup. I was like "you shouldn't have turned on your lights if you didn't want company." Like 20 yards is too close. What a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Any guesses of how long it will be befor this thread is locked? That's good stuff!


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow believe it or not. them three guys must have been in the same swamp as me last weekend! Lmao


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

hahaha this is hilarious.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

hey, I know those guys.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Early Peralie 09/28/13 - I thought opening days was this weekend, not next. 




I wonder how many of us did not get to see this happening... when we all show up legal opening day. For the first time in about ten years of middle zone openers, we were checked on Sunday oct 6. Being the area is close to the DNR office, i always thought we would get checked a lot. Nice encounter with him, my buddy did not sign his stamp through so the CO hauled out his pen and let him sign it. Friendly sort, and did mention how busy Bacus creek and the area around kept him real busy the day before.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hah, i think we all know those 3 guys....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Fiveshot Fred, he's always lurking.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

*BuckShot Bill* (Oct 8, 2013 10:15pm)
Hey Guys....I am new to ducks and stuff. I normally hunt big bucks. I got a question for you all. With bucks its easy to find em cuz all you gotz to do is drive around at night and run a spot light. I have tried shinning for ducks but their little eyes are hard to see, especially after downing a case of beer. Is there an easy way to get on em without having to do too much work? I tried asking this question over at the Michigan Sportsman Forum but those guys went ape S**T. What a bunch of buzz killing basturds!


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

DrunkNdrugsDan (Oct 9, 16:30)

Just got back from laying out some bait for this weekends opener. Hauled a whole Rhino load of corn out on to some state land that is along the highway by my place. Tell ya what, it was hard work slinging all that shelled corn out in to the drainage ditch by hand! Itll be worth it tho. The birds will be in there thick! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

*ShootEm High* (Oct 10, 2013 11:21am)
Whats up my brothers from another mother?? Its been a while since I have been on this forum. 30 days to be exact. Can you say county lock up???? Hahahaha....it aint no thang. Best part, I didnt have to listen to my wife the whole time....hahahahaha. 

Anyway... I don't mean to skyjack this thread but a bunch of us got to talking in the courtyard about ducks and stuff and this dude named Shank mentioned that the Cabelas pond down in Dundee is always LOADED with birds. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this?? I have never been down that way but would be willing to travel if I could fill my cooler with mallard hens. Whats the limit these days?? I heard it was as many as you could fit in a 200 quart cooler. HAHAHA. Any wayz...someone hit me up with details. I am ready to get on the birds. Hopefully my ankle tracker is waterproof 

Peace out Fellas!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Roostbuster Rusty (Oct. 12, 2013)

Man, it sure is easy shooting a boatload of ducks when you go out 10 minutes before shooting closes and shoot until it's too dark to find them.
We picked up what we could, Seagulls and turtles gotta eat too.

Loonbuster Henry (Oct. 12, 2013)

It looked like a Mergy.... (unfortunately, I used to hunt with Loonbuster Henry)

Gullbuster Juggy (Oct. 12, 2103)

Heh, Rangefinders!!! Let 'em float! (unfortunately I used to hunt with Gullbuster Juggy too)


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Let-em-lay-Larry. (Oct 9, 16:57)

Just threw the first steaks of the year on the grill! They came from a small button buck so they should be tasty! Didnt get much meat tho, i only pulled the straps. That way i dont have to deal with a messy gut job, or use my over-priced tag. There is plenty more where this little guy came from! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

downrange said:


> Let-em-lay-Larry. (Oct 9, 16:57)
> 
> Just threw the first steaks of the year on the grill! They came from a small button buck so they should be tasty! Didnt get much meat tho, i only pulled the straps. That way i dont have to deal with a messy gut job, or use my over-priced tag. There is plenty more where this little guy came from!


*Run-n-gun* (Oct 12, 2013 10:21pm)

Man that is brilliant! U da man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Leonardo Litterhog (Oct. 12, 2013)

Boy the misses sure got pissed when I used to clean ducks in our bedroom. It's much better to just pluck and gut them at the boat ramp and leave the carcasses there in case a birder needs one for their life list.

Just trying to be courteous....


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

waxico said:


> Leonardo Litterhog (Oct. 12, 2013)
> 
> Boy the misses sure got pissed when I used to clean ducks in our bedroom. It's much better to just pluck and gut them at the boat ramp and leave the carcasses there in case a birder needs one for their life list.
> 
> Just trying to be courteous....


Nicely done sir, nicely done :lol: This thread is getting better by the minute. Keep em coming boys!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Speed Racer (Oct 12, 2013)

G***D***!!! Get the **** out of my way!!!! See this boat? I paid $30,000 for it! It has a 400 h.p. Mud Death Black Buddy on it and she'll do 70 mph loaded!! So move that G**D*** canoe or I'll run you over.
And don't b**** about the wake, get a bigger boat!!!

Sorry to say, a version of this happened to my friend at the northern middle last weekend. No profanity, but waves almost swamped his canoe when the 18' jon boat executed a pass at 4:30 AM down a narrow cut.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

PoachinPete (Oct 9, 17:43)

Bird ID Help:
The boys and i were up in da UP for a small game hunt over the weekend. I ended up taking a small bird and i dont know what it is. Its black and white with a small amount of red skin on his face. It kinda looked a cross between a chicken and a grouse??? I always take a camera in to the woods with me (i love photographing wildlife!) so i was able to snap this pic before i gunned him down. I dont know what he was, but he sure was tasty!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bellyup said:


> Early Peralie 09/28/13 - I thought opening days was this weekend, not next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he have a female partner with him? I bet we were checked by the same CO's. 

The female CO checked my wife license and noticed it was an apprentice license. She made the comment that's it great to see more females getting into waterfowl hunting.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

LMAO Good stuff Hamlin.... :lol:


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Those guys set up 50 yards directly in front of me at crow island Sunday morning at 9 am and then tried to shoot my decoys 

sent from space via rotory phone


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

blackduckkilla said:


> So I belong to a one man hunt club called "My Way Hunt Club". This morning at the public boat launch I notice to young waterfowlers: they were probably in their late twenties. I myself am 36. When they docked their boat out jumps a rambunctious lab who proceeds to run around the dock. My dog, Prince Charleton IV sits in the bow of my boat. I don't let my purebred run amongst mongrels. The two young men asked me how I did and I told them that I only waterfowl hunt to enjoy sunrises and watch the dog work. Numbers only mattered when I was young like them. They gleefully show me their lanyard of ducks and would you believe this they had a hen mallard and a hen bluebill along with two hooded mergansers. I let them know in no uncertain terms that in my hunt club we do not shoot hens nor mergansers. As a matter of fact my hunt club only shoots under the following terms: drake cans and pintails with an occasional mallard. I only shoot ducks decoying at 20 yards or less and only over hand carved cork decoys. I also thought how this younger generation is ruining waterfowling by using: autoloaders, GPS, PLASTIC decoys and they collect bands. Aw what is today's youth coming to? I guess this is why I belong to a hunt club: come to think of it I am the only member.


Lmao! Yep, this clown is just as bad as the other "idiots". I love this post. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

REFUGE HUNTER:
I arrived at my usual hunting marsh just before shooting light saturday. Because i had to walk in a ways i didnt bring my decoys. Just be where the ducks wanna be n boy did i slay. The shooting potential was phenomenal. Shot 8 birds but only recovered 3. I was hunting right next to the dike. I think i got in more shooting than the guys in the marsh an i was only wearin tennis shoes.


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Largemouth Larry:
Hey guys I was fishing my weekly bass tourney last night and some idiot was trying to goose hunt where the lunkers hang out. I went right up to his decoys and started flipping my crankbaits up by the pads. He got all pissed off when I snagged one of his decoys and I told him my tourney was wayy more important than some stupid goose. Who knew those things were weighted down with string. Oh well, I managed to rip three 2 pounders from under his ratty looking boat and place second in the tourney. Man that 80lb braid really does the trick! Maybe next time I'll just throw a nice wake his way.


----------

